# Grohmann Knifes (another knife question)



## crouton (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi I was looking for an opinion on the forgred line of Grohmann kitchen knifes.
I am trying to decide on some kitchen knifes to buy and obviously the Wustoff have garnered a reputation as an excellent knife, but I have some Tramotina knifes (cheap) and one Grohmann Forged chef knife (seems nice so far), as a beginner I wouldn't know if the Grohmann are good or not when compared to Wustoff or similar makes. What does Grohmann compare to?
I would hate to spend a good some of money on knifes that would be a letdown, the Grohmann are almost the same cost as Wustoff ,but are made here in Canada.
Thanks if you can offer some advice-Arne


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

With today's metallurgy a forged blade is little different than a stamped blade. And even today's forged blades start with a stamped cutout. 

My favorite kitchen knife brand was Wusthof. Good steels, held the edge well. I have since become rather angered at the design of the bolster on quality kitchen knives and have become enamored of the inexpensive line of Forschner stamped blades. The steel isn't quite as good. But the design is better. I'll sharpen it a bit more often, but am happier with it overall.

Phil


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I use both of those knife lines, phatch. I see myself sharpening the Forschner blade as much as the Wusthof blade. And my Messermeisters are collecting dust.  They're all nice (except for the Tramontina knives  ).


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Cooks Illustrated recently studied knives and found that because of modern manufacturing methods, inexpansive ($30 - $40) knives like the Forschner hold their own against the more expensive German knives. Not having a bolster makes sharpening easier. But I just can't see giving up my Wusthofs  

Jock


----------

